# Hiya, HeyJude here....:)



## HeyJude

lol, there are a lot of folks here  Yes, I'm a refugee, lookin for a home.  Don't hit me too hard please, I have read the other welcomes, lol.  I see a lot of folks here who I know.  I hope none of you will get tired of me too quickly.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Shhhhhhh about other boards.

Welcome to my internets.


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> Shhhhhhh about other boards.
> 
> Welcome to my internets.




I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.


----------



## syrenn

Welcome


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

HeyJude said:


> lol, there are a lot of folks here  Yes, I'm a  refugee, lookin for a home.  Don't hit me too hard please, I have read the other welcomes, lol.  I see a lot of folks here who I know.  I hope none of you will get tired of me too quickly.


Not me you are my buddy.


----------



## HeyJude

syrenn said:


> Welcome




Thank you dear.  I appreciate your kind reply.  Where are the ghetto folks?   Are they 9 to 5'ers?  I thought they would have eaten me up by now.


----------



## JWBooth

Greetings and welcome

as for the XXXXXXX board, some things are better left unsaid.


Wayyyy better smileys here.


----------



## HeyJude

Lisa4Catholics said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, there are a lot of folks here  Yes, I'm a  refugee, lookin for a home.  Don't hit me too hard please, I have read the other welcomes, lol.  I see a lot of folks here who I know.  I hope none of you will get tired of me too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me you are my buddy.
Click to expand...



Hiya Lisa!  Many ((hugs)) to you.  I hope you don't get tired of me.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

HeyJude said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, there are a lot of folks here  Yes, I'm a refugee, lookin for a home.  Don't hit me too hard please, I have read the other welcomes, lol.  I see a lot of folks here who I know.  I hope none of you will get tired of me too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me you are my buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Lisa!  Many ((hugs)) to you.  I hope you don't get tired of me.
Click to expand...

Won't happen my friend.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

JWBooth said:


> Greetings and welcome
> 
> as for the XXXXXXX board, some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> 
> Wayyyy better smileys here.


Yes there are better smileys. I for one will take full advantage of them


----------



## Mr. H.

:cute welcoming smiley:


----------



## HeyJude

JWBooth said:


> Greetings and welcome
> 
> as for the XXXXXXX board, some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> 
> Wayyyy better smileys here.




Thanks so much, I think I like this board.


----------



## random3434

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh about other boards.
> 
> Welcome to my internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
Click to expand...


You're a smart woman. 

Radio is one of the few here that sees through all the BS and can laugh at the goobs who take it all too serious. 

Welcome to the USMB!


----------



## HeyJude

Mr. H. said:


> :cute welcoming smiley:




Thanks Mr. H


----------



## HeyJude

Echo Zulu said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh about other boards.
> 
> Welcome to my internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a smart woman.
> 
> Radio is one of the few here that sees through all the BS and can laugh at the goobs who take it all too serious.
> 
> Welcome to the USMB!
Click to expand...



Thank you dear, yes, I lurked a while before I joined, and radio has it all figured out, I love that guy.


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear.  I appreciate your kind reply.  Where are the ghetto folks?   Are they 9 to 5'ers?  I thought they would have eaten me up by now.
Click to expand...


We only eat the tasty trolls  

Fun chew toys you know


----------



## random3434

HeyJude said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a smart woman.
> 
> Radio is one of the few here that sees through all the BS and can laugh at the goobs who take it all too serious.
> 
> Welcome to the USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, yes, I lurked a while before I joined, and radio has it all figured out, I love that guy.
Click to expand...


You are a smart woman!


----------



## HeyJude

syrenn said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear.  I appreciate your kind reply.  Where are the ghetto folks?   Are they 9 to 5'ers?  I thought they would have eaten me up by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We only eat the tasty trolls
> 
> Fun chew toys you know
Click to expand...



LOL, I read all of the "Introduce yourself" threads before I joined, and it looked like a, well, I won't say....  Come 9 am tomorrow, I guess they will eat me up then!


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh about other boards.
> 
> Welcome to my internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
Click to expand...


I believe that maybe you haven't read enough then?


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear.  I appreciate your kind reply.  Where are the ghetto folks?   Are they 9 to 5'ers?  I thought they would have eaten me up by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only eat the tasty trolls
> 
> Fun chew toys you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I read all of the "Introduce yourself" threads before I joined, and it looked like a, well, I won't say....  Come 9 am tomorrow, I guess they will eat me up then!
Click to expand...



Oh you didnt the see half of them   You will be just fine.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh about other boards.
> 
> Welcome to my internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a smart woman.
> 
> Radio is one of the few here that sees through all the BS and can laugh at the goobs who take it all too serious.
> 
> Welcome to the USMB!
Click to expand...


Oh, BS


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a smart woman.
> 
> Radio is one of the few here that sees through all the BS and can laugh at the goobs who take it all too serious.
> 
> Welcome to the USMB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, yes, I lurked a while before I joined, and radio has it all figured out, I love that guy.
Click to expand...




I have lurker fans?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a smart woman.
> 
> Radio is one of the few here that sees through all the BS and can laugh at the goobs who take it all too serious.
> 
> Welcome to the USMB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, yes, I lurked a while before I joined, and radio has it all figured out, I love that guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a smart woman!
Click to expand...


If someone loves my posts, then I dunno if the word "smart" is the proper adjective to use.


----------



## SFC Ollie

(why do my pictures seem to disappear sometimes?)


----------



## Jeremy

*Hello!!!1!*


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, yes, I lurked a while before I joined, and radio has it all figured out, I love that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a smart woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone loves my posts, then I dunno if the word "smart" is the proper adjective to use.
Click to expand...


I believe the word is "instain".


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a smart woman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone loves my posts, then I dunno if the word "smart" is the proper adjective to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the word is "instain".
Click to expand...


Way.


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a smart woman.
> 
> Radio is one of the few here that sees through all the BS and can laugh at the goobs who take it all too serious.
> 
> Welcome to the USMB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, yes, I lurked a while before I joined, and radio has it all figured out, I love that guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lurker fans?
Click to expand...



Apparently so........


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, yes, I lurked a while before I joined, and radio has it all figured out, I love that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lurker fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so........
Click to expand...


Maybe I should charge for the privilege of reading my posts?


----------



## SFC Ollie

RadiomanATL said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lurker fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I should charge for the privilege of reading my posts?
Click to expand...


We don't need more people on public assistance.


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lurker fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I should charge for the privilege of reading my posts?
Click to expand...


On top of your rediculously high interweb access fees? No way jose.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should charge for the privilege of reading my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On top of your rediculously high interweb access fees? No way jose.
Click to expand...


Hey, Daddy's got little moufs to feed.

Just be grateful I don't raise your rent.


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should charge for the privilege of reading my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of your rediculously high interweb access fees? No way jose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Daddy's got little moufs to feed.
> 
> Just be grateful I don't raise your rent.
Click to expand...



I'm sure I owe you something radioman, uh, can you take a check?  It's good I promise!


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of your rediculously high interweb access fees? No way jose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Daddy's got little moufs to feed.
> 
> Just be grateful I don't raise your rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I owe you something radioman, uh, can you take a check?  It's good I promise!
Click to expand...


Cash only.

Non-sequential bills.


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Daddy's got little moufs to feed.
> 
> Just be grateful I don't raise your rent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I owe you something radioman, uh, can you take a check?  It's good I promise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cash only.
> 
> Non-sequential bills.
Click to expand...




eh.....uh.........hmmmm.........cash??  The green stuff??


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I owe you something radioman, uh, can you take a check?  It's good I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cash only.
> 
> Non-sequential bills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh.....uh.........hmmmm.........cash??  The green stuff??
Click to expand...


Cheddar.


----------



## Ringel05

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh about other boards.
> 
> Welcome to my internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
Click to expand...


Just ignore Radio, he's delusional.  I should know, he's in the same ward, just down the hall from me...... 
Welcome!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh about other boards.
> 
> Welcome to my internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just ignore Radio, he's delusional.  I should know, he's in the same ward, just down the hall from me......
> Welcome!
Click to expand...


You mean you're not Napoleon?


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read enough here to know you are already my fav here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore Radio, he's delusional.  I should know, he's in the same ward, just down the hall from me......
> Welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you're not Napoleon?
Click to expand...



Someone might hear you!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore Radio, he's delusional.  I should know, he's in the same ward, just down the hall from me......
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're not Napoleon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone might hear you!
Click to expand...


Aye Aye, Admiral.


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're not Napoleon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone might hear you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye Aye, Admiral.
Click to expand...


Of course Napoleon never kept_ his_ hand inside his zipper........


----------



## Grace

Waves


----------



## Ropey

Is this a:


----------



## syrenn

You all do realize we are giving her the totally wrong impression. We are supposed to be chewing her into bits and pieces!


----------



## Ringel05

syrenn said:


> You all do realize we are giving her the totally wrong impression. We are supposed to be chewing her into bits and pieces!



That would be slightly difficult in my present condition.


----------



## hailreagan

Hi hey Jude!!


----------



## California Girl

Hey Jude, don't be afraid.


----------



## Peicemeal

Hey HeyJude!

Good to see you here.
I didn't get tired of you and doubt I will.


----------



## WorldWatcher

California Girl said:


> Hey Jude, don't be afraid.




Actually she should be afraid...



........................................ very, very afraid.






J/K

Hi HJ, **WAVES**



>>>>


----------



## California Girl

SeaShadow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jude, don't be afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she should be afraid...
> 
> 
> 
> ........................................ very, very afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> Hi HJ, **WAVES**
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cash only.
> 
> Non-sequential bills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh.....uh.........hmmmm.........cash??  The green stuff??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheddar.
Click to expand...



Cheddar, extra sharp, with complimentary natzi crackers......

(woops, I can't post a pic yet.... )   brb...


----------



## HeyJude

hailreagan said:


> Hi hey Jude!!




Hi to you too!  Nice to see you here!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

hmmmmmm...Natzi crackers.


----------



## HeyJude

California Girl said:


> Hey Jude, don't be afraid.




Lol, I'll try not to be.


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> hmmmmmm...Natzi crackers.




Someone in another thread typed "Natzi", and you said it sounded like a cracker.  So I went throughout the city last night trying to find you some natzi crackers.  I finally found you some!  This should pay for my rent on the intrawebz for at least a month, right?


----------



## California Girl

HeyJude said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jude, don't be afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'll try not to be.
Click to expand...


To be honest, you should fear me. I'm a mean girl.


----------



## HeyJude

Here we go.......natzi crackers with extra sharp cheddar for an extra sharp guy!







  yum yum....


----------



## RadiomanATL

as long as they are low fat. i have to maintain my girlish figure.


----------



## HeyJude

SeaShadow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jude, don't be afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she should be afraid...
> 
> 
> 
> ........................................ very, very afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> Hi HJ, **WAVES**
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...



Hiya SS, **waves-back**  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.


----------



## Meister

Welcome to the board.  Ya know.....there might be a great song to be made with your name, Hey Jude.  You might want to think about it and capitalize on the opportunity.


----------



## HeyJude

Peicemeal said:


> Hey HeyJude!
> 
> Good to see you here.
> I didn't get tired of you and doubt I will.



Thanks for the nice welcome   I think I know you.......hmmm.....:think:


----------



## HeyJude

Meister said:


> Welcome to the board.  Ya know.....there might be a great song to be made with your name, Hey Jude.  You might want to think about it and capitalize on the opportunity.




Good idea, then I can begin to make things better better better better!  Oh wait.......


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> as long as they are low fat. i have to maintain my girlish figure.




Actually they are fat free, carb free, sugar free, gluten free.  And comes with a certified Michelle my Belle Obama stamp of approval.


----------



## HeyJude

Sallow said:


> Welcome.




Thanks Sallow, uh, that's a mighty scary avatar you got there....


----------



## HeyJude

Jeremy said:


> *Hello!!!1!*




Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## strollingbones

more maggots?   or has another board closed?


----------



## HeyJude

strollingbones said:


> more maggots?   or has another board closed?




  Post #67 is the winnah! 

I wish my good friend plasmaball would post some crap to me, he's my favorite lib and I really miss his insults.  But I guess your nastiness is better than no nastiness at all.









*LOSER!!!!!!!*


----------



## jillian

Meister said:


> Welcome to the board.  Ya know.....there might be a great song to be made with your name, Hey Jude.  You might want to think about it and capitalize on the opportunity.



la la la lalalala


----------



## Peicemeal

HeyJude said:


> Peicemeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey HeyJude!
> 
> Good to see you here.
> I didn't get tired of you and doubt I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice welcome   I think I know you.......hmmm.....:think:
Click to expand...


you've seen me about.

new board, new username

I didn't like my last one ...and I screwed up this one  
But they are so nice here they *OFFERED* to change it for me.

I'm thinking on it.  maybe I'll put up my old avie just so folks know if they hate me already.


----------



## HeyJude

Peicemeal said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peicemeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey HeyJude!
> 
> Good to see you here.
> I didn't get tired of you and doubt I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice welcome   I think I know you.......hmmm.....:think:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you've seen me about.
> 
> new board, new username
> 
> I didn't like my last one ...and I screwed up this one
> But they are so nice here they *OFFERED* to change it for me.
> 
> I'm thinking on it.  maybe I'll put up my old avie just so folks know if they hate me already.
Click to expand...



This seems like a very nice board!   Have fun posting!


----------



## syrenn

California Girl said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jude, don't be afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'll try not to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, you should fear me. I'm a mean girl.
Click to expand...



Believe her!!! She is a mean girl!!!


----------



## HeyJude

syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'll try not to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, you should fear me. I'm a mean girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Believe her!!! She is a mean girl!!!
Click to expand...



Yeah I could tell right off that she was a meanie!


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, you should fear me. I'm a mean girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe her!!! She is a mean girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I could tell right off that she was a meanie!
Click to expand...



See, not so bad now was it?


----------



## HeyJude

syrenn said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe her!!! She is a mean girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I could tell right off that she was a meanie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, not so bad now was it?
Click to expand...



Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.


----------



## Ropey

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I could tell right off that she was a meanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, not so bad now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
Click to expand...


   

Hey, ya do what you can.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I could tell right off that she was a meanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, not so bad now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
Click to expand...


Had nothing to do with politics. Think that all you like though.


----------



## HeyJude

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, not so bad now was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had nothing to do with politics. Think that all you like though.
Click to expand...


I don't know what your problem is, except it certainly has nothing to do with me.


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I could tell right off that she was a meanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, not so bad now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
Click to expand...



try this

http://www.usmessageboard.com/echo-zulus-rep-fest-zone/154548-duh-question.html


----------



## strollingbones

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I could tell right off that she was a meanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, not so bad now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
Click to expand...


how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

HeyJude said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had nothing to do with politics. Think that all you like though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what your problem is, except it certainly has nothing to do with me.
Click to expand...


My problem... you even know my politics? Your neg message is an assumption you made without even reading me. This, and your crying to authorities, I see will continue here. Now for a little math lesson....


----------



## HeyJude

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had nothing to do with politics. Think that all you like though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what your problem is, except it certainly has nothing to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem... you even know my politics? Your neg message is an assumption you made without even reading me. This, and your crying to authorities, I see will continue here. Now for a little math lesson....
Click to expand...



what the hell are you talking about.....  Go get your head examined......


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, not so bad now was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
Click to expand...




shes a negger?


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## strollingbones

syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes a negger?
Click to expand...


yes yes she is....i got two red squares from her.....i am going to give her a math lesson


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes a negger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes yes she is....i got two red squares from her.....i am going to give her a math lesson
Click to expand...


----------



## HeyJude

strollingbones said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, not so bad now was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
Click to expand...


I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
Click to expand...


'bones negged you first?


----------



## HeyJude

strollingbones said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes a negger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes yes she is....i got two red squares from her.....i am going to give her a math lesson
Click to expand...



Oh poor baby!  Go whine somewhere else, bozo.


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'bones negged you first?
Click to expand...




See post #67.  He came in here calling names, and I gave him what he deserved.  Now he whines and cries like a baby.


----------



## strollingbones

HeyJude said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
Click to expand...


you give what you get?...i didnt neg rep you till you hit me....i play here a lot....but i do love the fact you have already lied and its just your introduction thread....



i now know you are a liar and so does the board


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

HeyJude said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
Click to expand...




LOL I've never heard you talk like that before.. too funny!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you give what you get?...i didnt neg rep you till you hit me....i play here a lot....but i do love the fact you have already lied and its just your introduction thread....
> 
> 
> 
> i now know you are a liar and so does the board
Click to expand...


I sense a D-Bag 300 moment coming along....


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'bones negged you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See post #67.  He came in here calling names, and I gave him what he deserved.  Now he whines and cries like a baby.
Click to expand...



You need to get a tougher skin HJ, and lay off the neg button. I would suggest you  roll with things a bit or post it out instead of getting into the neg shit.


----------



## strollingbones

who you calling douche bag?


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'bones negged you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See post #67.  He came in here calling names, and I gave him what he deserved.  Now he whines and cries like a baby.
Click to expand...


It's not a he. 

And maggots can be a term of endearment for 'bones. I call her husband douchebag all the time.

Methinks you didn't lurk enough maybe


----------



## strollingbones

no i did not neg her first...that is why she is a liar


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> who you calling douche bag?



DOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSHHHHHHH-BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG!


----------



## HeyJude

LadyGunSlinger said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I've never heard you talk like that before.. too funny!!
Click to expand...



My hands are no longer tied behind my back.  Freedom is GREAT!!!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Is there a place where we can go to see negative rep??


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## RadiomanATL

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Is there a place where we can go to see negative rep??



Sure. Look at Cristophera's profile.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

HeyJude said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I've never heard you talk like that before.. too funny!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are no longer tied behind my back.  Freedom is GREAT!!!!
Click to expand...


Svrenn is right.. go out on to the forum and debate. Ignore the rest. Let em have it out there though when warranted.


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> no i did not neg her first...that is why she is a liar



*sniff*

You don't neg me anymore bones.

And you don't bring me flowers....anymore....


----------



## syrenn

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Is there a place where we can go to see negative rep??



go to your user cp

the button ^^^^^ up there


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

syrenn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a place where we can go to see negative rep??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to your user cp
> 
> the button ^^^^^ up there
Click to expand...


Thank you


----------



## HeyJude

syrenn said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'bones negged you first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See post #67.  He came in here calling names, and I gave him what he deserved.  Now he whines and cries like a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get a tougher skin HJ, and lay off the neg button. I would suggest you  roll with things a bit or post it out instead of getting into the neg shit.
Click to expand...


How the hell do you think I knew about the neg shit?  The only way I knew was because some bozo gave me a neg.  Not the maggot bozo, the other bozo, I forget his name.  He gave me a neg and a nasty message.  THAT's how I learned about negs.  The members here are teaching me well.  And my skin is fine, thank you.


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I've never heard you talk like that before.. too funny!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are no longer tied behind my back.  Freedom is GREAT!!!!
Click to expand...


Look...i am gonna be real straight here. Before you get into a huge brew haha, be smart. 

Lay off the negs. You want to fuck someone...do it in the open.  You want to call someone out for something they said...do it in the open. The neg rep war is a looser. So stop before you dig yourself a nice big hole. 

jeez girl.


----------



## syrenn

LadyGunSlinger said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a place where we can go to see negative rep??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to your user cp
> 
> the button ^^^^^ up there
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


Welcome hun.


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #67.  He came in here calling names, and I gave him what he deserved.  Now he whines and cries like a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get a tougher skin HJ, and lay off the neg button. I would suggest you  roll with things a bit or post it out instead of getting into the neg shit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell do you think I knew about the neg shit?  The only way I knew was because some bozo gave me a neg.  Not the maggot bozo, the other bozo, I forget his name.  He gave me a neg and a nasty message.  THAT's how I learned about negs.  The members here are teaching me well.  And my skin is fine, thank you.
Click to expand...


 Did bones neg you first? Or did you get pissy about something she said in a post. 

The best way to deal with neggers is to neg them back only....but if you neg first...you cant complain about getting negs. 

trust me...let it go and move one. Cool of some will ya.


----------



## HeyJude

strollingbones said:


> no i did not neg her first...that is why she is a liar




where the hell did I say you negged me first?  damn girl, you are such a baby.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Don't neg 'bones.

She knows voodoo. And her d-ba....er.....lovely husband will pour sugar in your gas tank.


----------



## HeyJude

syrenn said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get a tougher skin HJ, and lay off the neg button. I would suggest you  roll with things a bit or post it out instead of getting into the neg shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you think I knew about the neg shit?  The only way I knew was because some bozo gave me a neg.  Not the maggot bozo, the other bozo, I forget his name.  He gave me a neg and a nasty message.  THAT's how I learned about negs.  The members here are teaching me well.  And my skin is fine, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did bones neg you first? Or did you get pissy about something she said in a post.
> 
> The best way to deal with neggers is to neg them back only....but if you neg first...you cant complain about getting negs.
> 
> trust me...let it go and move one. Cool of some will ya.
Click to expand...



I don't remember the guy's name who negged me first.  It wasn't bones, someone else.  So I negged him back!  And then I negged bones for her slimy maggot comments.  Damn!  You guys are SERIOUS about this whole rep/neg thing!  LOL.  And I think I've been VERY open in this thread, I'm not hiding behind some silly rep thing.


----------



## Provocateur

strollingbones said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you give what you get?...i didnt neg rep you till you hit me....i play here a lot....but i do love the fact you have already lied and its just your introduction thread....
> 
> 
> 
> i now know you are a liar and so does the board
Click to expand...


She didn't lie.  Quit making stuff up.  She only pointed out that you came into her intro thread with an ass attitude.  She never claimed you negged her first.  

It wasn't exactly "sweet" and sunshine, your opening comment, was it?


----------



## HeyJude

syrenn said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get a tougher skin HJ, and lay off the neg button. I would suggest you  roll with things a bit or post it out instead of getting into the neg shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you think I knew about the neg shit?  The only way I knew was because some bozo gave me a neg.  Not the maggot bozo, the other bozo, I forget his name.  He gave me a neg and a nasty message.  THAT's how I learned about negs.  The members here are teaching me well.  And my skin is fine, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did bones neg you first? Or did you get pissy about something she said in a post.
> 
> The best way to deal with neggers is to neg them back only....but if you neg first...you cant complain about getting negs.
> 
> trust me...let it go and move one. Cool of some will ya.
Click to expand...



I think I figured it out.  when I first said "some disgruntled lib gave me a neg", bones ASSUMED I was talking about her.  But I wasn't.  I was talking about the guy I can't remember his name.  So I get called a liar, when I wasn't even talking about her.


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you think I knew about the neg shit?  The only way I knew was because some bozo gave me a neg.  Not the maggot bozo, the other bozo, I forget his name.  He gave me a neg and a nasty message.  THAT's how I learned about negs.  The members here are teaching me well.  And my skin is fine, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did bones neg you first? Or did you get pissy about something she said in a post.
> 
> The best way to deal with neggers is to neg them back only....but if you neg first...you cant complain about getting negs.
> 
> trust me...let it go and move one. Cool of some will ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the guy's name who negged me first.  It wasn't bones, someone else.  So I negged him back!  And then I negged bones for her slimy maggot comments.  Damn!  You guys are SERIOUS about this whole rep/neg thing!  LOL.  And I think I've been VERY open in this thread, I'm not hiding behind some silly rep thing.
Click to expand...



The rep thing is supposed to be fun... was it fun getting a neg red flag? No it wasn't. 

Simple advice. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. If you don't like or enjoy negs...don't give them out.  Your life will be easier that way. Dont get sucked into the rep bullshit. Take them gracefully and ignore the rest.


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you think I knew about the neg shit?  The only way I knew was because some bozo gave me a neg.  Not the maggot bozo, the other bozo, I forget his name.  He gave me a neg and a nasty message.  THAT's how I learned about negs.  The members here are teaching me well.  And my skin is fine, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did bones neg you first? Or did you get pissy about something she said in a post.
> 
> The best way to deal with neggers is to neg them back only....but if you neg first...you cant complain about getting negs.
> 
> trust me...let it go and move one. Cool of some will ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the guy's name who negged me first.  It wasn't bones, someone else.  So I negged him back!  And then I negged bones for her slimy maggot comments.  Damn!  You guys are SERIOUS about this whole rep/neg thing!  LOL.  And I think I've been VERY open in this thread, I'm not hiding behind some silly rep thing.
Click to expand...


The rep thing is like a punch in the nose around here.

You can yell at each other all day long in the forums, but the neg-rep is the equivalent of getting physical. There are some bullies around here who go straight to that, but it's best to not do it yourself unless someone does it to you first.

It's like running on to a playground, and because someone shoved you, you run around shoving everybody just because they looked at you cross-ways.

Except for me. I'm impervious to neg-reps. I use some digital alchemy to turn them into pos-reps.


----------



## syrenn

RadiomanATL said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did bones neg you first? Or did you get pissy about something she said in a post.
> 
> The best way to deal with neggers is to neg them back only....but if you neg first...you cant complain about getting negs.
> 
> trust me...let it go and move one. Cool of some will ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the guy's name who negged me first.  It wasn't bones, someone else.  So I negged him back!  And then I negged bones for her slimy maggot comments.  Damn!  You guys are SERIOUS about this whole rep/neg thing!  LOL.  And I think I've been VERY open in this thread, I'm not hiding behind some silly rep thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rep thing is like a punch in the nose around here.
> 
> You can yell at each other all day long in the forums, but the neg-rep is the equivalent of getting physical. There are some bullies around here who go straight to that, but it's best to not do it yourself unless someone does it to you first.
> 
> It's like running on to a playground, and because someone shoved you, you run around shoving everybody just because they looked at you cross-ways.
> 
> Except for me. I'm impervious to neg-reps. I use some digital alchemy to turn them into pos-reps.
Click to expand...




Damn man i am negging you for finally making sense.


----------



## strollingbones

HeyJude said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece a cake so far, cept some disgruntled lib gave me a neg rep, lol, I gotta learn the rep system now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
Click to expand...


i will type real slow for you....

my reply was to this post where you claim  "i give exactly what i get, maggot face" 

you gave the neg rep first ...

i did not make any mistake in what was said to me or what i said about heyjude


----------



## Provocateur

strollingbones said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can you complain about neg rep when you like to hand it out yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give exactly what I get, maggot face.  Now go play somewhere else, you're boring me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i will type real slow for you....
> 
> my reply was to this post where you claim  "i give exactly what i get, maggot face"
> 
> you gave the neg rep first ...
> 
> i did not make any mistake in what was said to me or what i said about heyjude
Click to expand...



She's suggesting that her retribution was in reaction to your hostile welcome.


----------



## RadiomanATL

syrenn said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the guy's name who negged me first.  It wasn't bones, someone else.  So I negged him back!  And then I negged bones for her slimy maggot comments.  Damn!  You guys are SERIOUS about this whole rep/neg thing!  LOL.  And I think I've been VERY open in this thread, I'm not hiding behind some silly rep thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rep thing is like a punch in the nose around here.
> 
> You can yell at each other all day long in the forums, but the neg-rep is the equivalent of getting physical. There are some bullies around here who go straight to that, but it's best to not do it yourself unless someone does it to you first.
> 
> It's like running on to a playground, and because someone shoved you, you run around shoving everybody just because they looked at you cross-ways.
> 
> Except for me. I'm impervious to neg-reps. I use some digital alchemy to turn them into pos-reps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn man i am negging you for finally making sense.
Click to expand...


Oooooh. Syrenn rolls the dice!!



> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received -218 reputation points from syrenn.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> syrenn


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I just went and took off my glove and slapped them back Judi- negged back. I didn't know how to look at any feedback so I was sitting blind. 4 people gave me negative rep.. those same 4 just got it right back too.  Now on to biznez on the forum~  Come on in and get your feet wet.. debate.. it's a lot of fun.


----------



## HeyJude

Retread Ol' 37 is his name, and here's his neg rep comment:
"You were always a whining pain in the ass back on Hannity. I will offer you no welcome."

THAT was the neg I got, and THAT was the neg I commented on a few pages back.  NOT the bones chick.  So she can call me a liar all day long, it means squat to me.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhhhhhhh its a hannity maggot.....i knew it....and a lying one at that


----------



## strollingbones

i dont have to call you a liar all day long...only once.....and you can wiggle all you like....you gave me the first neg.....so you were not giving what you got...now were you ?


----------



## Provocateur

strollingbones said:


> i dont have to call you a liar all day long...only once.....and you can wiggle all you like....you gave me the first neg.....so you were not giving what you got...now were you ?



You slapped her, she slapped you back.

Have you ever considered just starting out friendly?


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> Retread Ol' 37 is his name, and here's his neg rep comment:
> "You were always a whining pain in the ass back on Hannity. I will offer you no welcome."
> 
> THAT was the neg I got, and THAT was the neg I commented on a few pages back.  NOT the bones chick.  So she can call me a liar all day long, it means squat to me.



Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins. 

Did you neg bones first is the question. 


Again. Just let the neg shit go.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Provocateur said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have to call you a liar all day long...only once.....and you can wiggle all you like....you gave me the first neg.....so you were not giving what you got...now were you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You slapped her, she slapped you back.
> 
> Have you ever considered just starting out friendly?
Click to expand...


Calling someone a maggot _is_ friendly for 'bones.



It's also a way to determine who is just a wee bit thin-skinned.


----------



## HeyJude

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I just went and took off my glove and slapped them back Judi- negged back. I didn't know how to look at any feedback so I was sitting blind. 4 people gave me negative rep.. those same 4 just got it right back too.  Now on to biznez on the forum~  Come on in and get your feet wet.. debate.. it's a lot of fun.




Good idea Lady, man, 4 negs?  Well, that speaks loudly about some of the members here.


----------



## Provocateur

syrenn said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 is his name, and here's his neg rep comment:
> "You were always a whining pain in the ass back on Hannity. I will offer you no welcome."
> 
> THAT was the neg I got, and THAT was the neg I commented on a few pages back.  NOT the bones chick.  So she can call me a liar all day long, it means squat to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> *
> Did you neg bones first is the question. *
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
Click to expand...


She's already said she did in response to her opening statement.

Here's a clue for those that feel superior, new people have no idea what the whole rep thing is about so how about a tiny amount of understanding?


----------



## strollingbones

Provocateur said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 is his name, and here's his neg rep comment:
> "You were always a whining pain in the ass back on Hannity. I will offer you no welcome."
> 
> THAT was the neg I got, and THAT was the neg I commented on a few pages back.  NOT the bones chick.  So she can call me a liar all day long, it means squat to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> *
> Did you neg bones first is the question. *
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already said she did in response to her opening statement.
> 
> Here's a clue for those that feel superior, new people have no idea what the whole rep thing is about s*o how about a tiny amount of understanding?*
Click to expand...



i am giving her math lessons in rep....how much more understanding does one need?


----------



## Provocateur

strollingbones said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> *
> Did you neg bones first is the question. *
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's already said she did in response to her opening statement.
> 
> Here's a clue for those that feel superior, new people have no idea what the whole rep thing is about s*o how about a tiny amount of understanding?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i am giving her math lessons in rep....how much more understanding does one need?
Click to expand...




Alright.  I'm out.


----------



## HeyJude

syrenn said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 is his name, and here's his neg rep comment:
> "You were always a whining pain in the ass back on Hannity. I will offer you no welcome."
> 
> THAT was the neg I got, and THAT was the neg I commented on a few pages back.  NOT the bones chick.  So she can call me a liar all day long, it means squat to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> 
> Did you neg bones first is the question.
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
Click to expand...


I don't even know the 37 dude.  He's using a different name here, so I don't have a clue who he is.

I negged the 37 guy first, after I saw his neg to me.  Then I negged bones because of her nasty comments in post #67, which she deserved.  And NOW she keeps calling me a liar, which definitely deserves MORE negs from me.  If she doesn't want to get negged, then she needs to keep her nasty comments to herself.


----------



## strollingbones

Provocateur said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's already said she did in response to her opening statement.
> 
> Here's a clue for those that feel superior, new people have no idea what the whole rep thing is about s*o how about a tiny amount of understanding?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am giving her math lessons in rep....how much more understanding does one need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.  I'm out.
Click to expand...



i owe you...i am outta rep right now...but i will hit you as soon as i can....

now you just have to wonder if it will be green or red....


----------



## syrenn

Provocateur said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 is his name, and here's his neg rep comment:
> "You were always a whining pain in the ass back on Hannity. I will offer you no welcome."
> 
> THAT was the neg I got, and THAT was the neg I commented on a few pages back.  NOT the bones chick.  So she can call me a liar all day long, it means squat to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> *
> Did you neg bones first is the question. *
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already said she did in response to her opening statement.
> 
> Here's a clue for those that feel superior, new people have no idea what the whole rep thing is about so how about a tiny amount of understanding?
Click to expand...


right.... she did not hash it out in posts...

she hit/neged....first.  Just shake hands and let it go. 

I understand about you being new...that is why i am trying to help you now...

let it gggggggoooooooooo.........

call it all square.... and move one. 


ok?


----------



## strollingbones

omg i am terrified of that negative one....you swing out there...


----------



## Provocateur

strollingbones said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> i am giving her math lessons in rep....how much more understanding does one need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.  I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i owe you...i am outta rep right now...but i will hit you as soon as i can....
> 
> now you just have to wonder if it will be green or red....
Click to expand...


  Then you would have to forever live in fear of my -4.5 counterattack.


OK.  I got nothing.


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 is his name, and here's his neg rep comment:
> "You were always a whining pain in the ass back on Hannity. I will offer you no welcome."
> 
> THAT was the neg I got, and THAT was the neg I commented on a few pages back.  NOT the bones chick.  So she can call me a liar all day long, it means squat to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> 
> Did you neg bones first is the question.
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know the 37 dude.  He's using a different name here, so I don't have a clue who he is.
> 
> I negged the 37 guy first, after I saw his neg to me.  Then I negged bones because of her nasty comments in post #67, which she deserved.  And NOW she keeps calling me a liar, which definitely deserves MORE negs from me.  If she doesn't want to get negged, then she needs to keep her nasty comments to herself.
Click to expand...


Um, I doubt she feels any apprehension at your threat of more negs.

As it stands now, you would literally have to neg her around 1,000 times in order to bring her down a point. She would only have to hit you 3 times.

Thats why she's referring to it as a math lesson.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*grabs her paintball gun~ Fuck with me and the ugly one gets it.


----------



## HeyJude

Provocateur said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have to call you a liar all day long...only once.....and you can wiggle all you like....you gave me the first neg.....so you were not giving what you got...now were you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You slapped her, she slapped you back.
> 
> Have you ever considered just starting out friendly?
Click to expand...



Exactly.  She attacked me first and I attacked back.  And now she wants to cry about it.


----------



## HeyJude

RadiomanATL said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> 
> Did you neg bones first is the question.
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know the 37 dude.  He's using a different name here, so I don't have a clue who he is.
> 
> I negged the 37 guy first, after I saw his neg to me.  Then I negged bones because of her nasty comments in post #67, which she deserved.  And NOW she keeps calling me a liar, which definitely deserves MORE negs from me.  If she doesn't want to get negged, then she needs to keep her nasty comments to herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I doubt she feels any apprehension at your threat of more negs.
> 
> As it stands now, you would literally have to neg her around 1,000 times in order to bring her down a point. She would only have to hit you 3 times.
> 
> Thats why she's referring to it as a math lesson.
Click to expand...



You guys are so hung up on the rep thing that you can't see that SHE was the one who attacked me first in post #67.  I could care less about her stupid "math lesson".  That's bully talk, and she is a bully who cries like a baby when she gets what she gives.


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 is his name, and here's his neg rep comment:
> "You were always a whining pain in the ass back on Hannity. I will offer you no welcome."
> 
> THAT was the neg I got, and THAT was the neg I commented on a few pages back.  NOT the bones chick.  So she can call me a liar all day long, it means squat to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> 
> Did you neg bones first is the question.
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know the 37 dude.  He's using a different name here, so I don't have a clue who he is.
> 
> I negged the 37 guy first, after I saw his neg to me.  Then I negged bones because of her nasty comments in post #67, which she deserved.  And NOW she keeps calling me a liar, which definitely deserves MORE negs from me.  If she doesn't want to get negged, then she needs to keep her nasty comments to herself.
Click to expand...



Hun... can you trust us one this please. Bones was not being nasty...just as i was not being nasty negging radio a few posts ago.  

37 has been pissy to just about everyone in the intro section......so ignore him. If it took 67 posts to get to one you didn't like...count your lucky stars. 

let me explain it for you...  you say you give as good as you get....fine. Someone says something to you that you dont like..blast the hell out of them in posts. That is giving as good as you got. 

You giving 37 a neg back for the one he gave you first...is giving as good as you got. 

if bones neged YOU first...then you giving her one back...is giving as good as you got. 

instead of calling her a bitch for calling you a maggot... you negged her.... that is _not _giving as good as you got. 

get it?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

HeyJude said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have to call you a liar all day long...only once.....and you can wiggle all you like....you gave me the first neg.....so you were not giving what you got...now were you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You slapped her, she slapped you back.
> 
> Have you ever considered just starting out friendly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  She attacked me first and I attacked back.  And now she wants to cry about it.
Click to expand...




Judi.. come on out here.. let it go. I had like MAD trolls flock to my opening message. I told them all to get fucked and then left it at that.. went on and have done my thing. Who cares anyhow?


----------



## RadiomanATL

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know the 37 dude.  He's using a different name here, so I don't have a clue who he is.
> 
> I negged the 37 guy first, after I saw his neg to me.  Then I negged bones because of her nasty comments in post #67, which she deserved.  And NOW she keeps calling me a liar, which definitely deserves MORE negs from me.  If she doesn't want to get negged, then she needs to keep her nasty comments to herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I doubt she feels any apprehension at your threat of more negs.
> 
> As it stands now, you would literally have to neg her around 1,000 times in order to bring her down a point. She would only have to hit you 3 times.
> 
> Thats why she's referring to it as a math lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so hung up on the rep thing that you can't see that SHE was the one who attacked me first in post #67.  I could care less about her stupid "math lesson".  That's bully talk, and she is a bully who cries like a baby when she gets what she gives.
Click to expand...


Except she didn't attack you.

Thats what we're saying. It's just bones.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

syrenn said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You and 37 got past history...dont let that spoil your time with everyone else. He negged you... and you negged back. The cycle begins.
> 
> Did you neg bones first is the question.
> 
> 
> Again. Just let the neg shit go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know the 37 dude.  He's using a different name here, so I don't have a clue who he is.
> 
> I negged the 37 guy first, after I saw his neg to me.  Then I negged bones because of her nasty comments in post #67, which she deserved.  And NOW she keeps calling me a liar, which definitely deserves MORE negs from me.  If she doesn't want to get negged, then she needs to keep her nasty comments to herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hun... can you trust us one this please. Bones was not being nasty...just as i was not being nasty negging radio a few posts ago.
> 
> 37 has been pissy to just about everyone in the intro section......so ignore him.* If it took 67 posts to get to one you didn't like...count your lucky stars. *let me explain it for you...  you say you give as good as you get....fine. Someone says something to you that you dont like..blast the hell out of them in posts. That is giving as good as you got.
> 
> You giving 37 a neg back for the one he gave you first...is giving as good as you got.
> 
> if bones neged YOU first...then you giving her one back...is giving as good as you got.
> 
> instead of calling her a bitch for calling you a maggot... you negged her.... that is _not _giving as good as you got.
> 
> get it?
Click to expand...


That's true-


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have to call you a liar all day long...only once.....and you can wiggle all you like....you gave me the first neg.....so you were not giving what you got...now were you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You slapped her, she slapped you back.
> 
> Have you ever considered just starting out friendly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  She attacked me first and I attacked back.  And now she wants to cry about it.
Click to expand...



sshhhheeeesssshhhhh 

can i smack you upside the head now? 


So call her a maggot back!!!!!!!  

let the neg shit go.


----------



## HeyJude

strollingbones said:


> omg i am terrified of that negative one....you swing out there...




So you are a bully, lol, a bully who hides behind her rep power, like a gangster with a gun, lol.  Well listen up, rep chick, I'm not afraid of your stupid rep status, and I won't kiss your sorry ass either.  Now go screw with someone else bitch, and get out of my thread with your sorry ass comments, ghetto bitch.


----------



## syrenn

HeyJude said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know the 37 dude.  He's using a different name here, so I don't have a clue who he is.
> 
> I negged the 37 guy first, after I saw his neg to me.  Then I negged bones because of her nasty comments in post #67, which she deserved.  And NOW she keeps calling me a liar, which definitely deserves MORE negs from me.  If she doesn't want to get negged, then she needs to keep her nasty comments to herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I doubt she feels any apprehension at your threat of more negs.
> 
> As it stands now, you would literally have to neg her around 1,000 times in order to bring her down a point. She would only have to hit you 3 times.
> 
> Thats why she's referring to it as a math lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so hung up on the rep thing that you can't see that SHE was the one who attacked me first in post #67.  I could care less about her stupid "math lesson".  That's bully talk, and she is a bully who cries like a baby when she gets what she gives.
Click to expand...



 ppppssssstttttt bones is a really nice lady. You will like her. 


Chalk it up to miscommunication. Chalk it up to being new. Chalk it up to learning about how the rep thing works here. 

Just dont come out of the gate swinging.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Juddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!  This forum has some serious threads to debate in.. save it for the meat girl!


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

HeyJude said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg i am terrified of that negative one....you swing out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a bully, lol, a bully who hides behind her rep power, like a gangster with a gun, lol.  Well listen up, rep chick, I'm not afraid of your stupid rep status, and I won't kiss your sorry ass either.  Now go screw with someone else bitch, and get out of my thread with your sorry ass comments, ghetto bitch.
Click to expand...


Wow, my -12 points, which really doesn't amount to much more than a speck on a fly's ass, is causing this much of a tempest from a *XXXXXXXXXX* reject like this?

You're a whining air bag HeyJude. Just as I remembered you. This will carry you as far here as it did there. Have a nice plunge to your digital death, you douchebag.

220 posts.


----------



## jillian

HeyJude said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg i am terrified of that negative one....you swing out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a bully, lol, a bully who hides behind her rep power, like a gangster with a gun, lol.  Well listen up, rep chick, I'm not afraid of your stupid rep status, and I won't kiss your sorry ass either.  Now go screw with someone else bitch, and get out of my thread with your sorry ass comments, ghetto bitch.
Click to expand...


i've never heard anyone call bones a "bully".  

sometimes its better to learn who the players are before you go into fight club mode.

just sayin'


----------



## syrenn

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg i am terrified of that negative one....you swing out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a bully, lol, a bully who hides behind her rep power, like a gangster with a gun, lol.  Well listen up, rep chick, I'm not afraid of your stupid rep status, and I won't kiss your sorry ass either.  Now go screw with someone else bitch, and get out of my thread with your sorry ass comments, ghetto bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, my -12 points, which really doesn't amount to much more than a speck on a fly's ass, is causing this much of a tempest from a Hannity reject like this?
> 
> You're a whining air bag HeyJude. Just as I remembered you. This will carry you as far here as it did there. Have a nice plunge to your digital death, you douchebag.
> 
> 220 posts.
Click to expand...



 Since you seem to know her, why don't you just fess up to the nic she knows you as....or are you that much of a coward?


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

syrenn said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeyJude said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a bully, lol, a bully who hides behind her rep power, like a gangster with a gun, lol.  Well listen up, rep chick, I'm not afraid of your stupid rep status, and I won't kiss your sorry ass either.  Now go screw with someone else bitch, and get out of my thread with your sorry ass comments, ghetto bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, my -12 points, which really doesn't amount to much more than a speck on a fly's ass, is causing this much of a tempest from a   *XXXXXXX*  reject like this?
> 
> You're a whining air bag HeyJude. Just as I remembered you. This will carry you as far here as it did there. Have a nice plunge to your digital death, you douchebag.
> 
> 220 posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you seem to know her, why don't you just fess up to the nic she knows you as....or are you that much of a coward?
Click to expand...


I never hid my ID. And heyjude apparently knows I'm a "lib" because in her little world only libs would find her annoying, so why tell her when she already has the answers?


----------



## syrenn

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, my -12 points, which really doesn't amount to much more than a speck on a fly's ass, is causing this much of a tempest from a *XXXXXXX* reject like this?
> 
> You're a whining air bag HeyJude. Just as I remembered you. This will carry you as far here as it did there. Have a nice plunge to your digital death, you douchebag.
> 
> 220 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you seem to know her, why don't you just fess up to the nic she knows you as....or are you that much of a coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never hid my ID. And heyjude apparently knows I'm a "lib" because in her little world only libs would find her annoying, so why tell her when she already has the answers?
Click to expand...


Really? Well then why don't you tell the rest of us?


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

syrenn said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you seem to know her, why don't you just fess up to the nic she knows you as....or are you that much of a coward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never hid my ID. And heyjude apparently knows I'm a "lib" because in her little world only libs would find her annoying, so why tell her when she already has the answers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Well then why don't you tell the rest of us?
Click to expand...


You have the option to read my past posts. Otherwise I don't need to bend over and rush to kiss your ass on cue.


----------



## syrenn

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never hid my ID. And heyjude apparently knows I'm a "lib" because in her little world only libs would find her annoying, so why tell her when she already has the answers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Well then why don't you tell the rest of us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the option to read my past posts. Otherwise I don't need to bend over and rush to kiss your ass on cue.
Click to expand...



Right. Gotcha. Hiding.


----------



## strollingbones

lets review.....for the *XXXXXXX* maggot.....

you  neg me first....not my fault you brought a tiny ass gun to the fight...

calling me a bully just proves you are adapted at name calling and little else


----------



## strollingbones

ghetto bitch....o my that does sound racist ....


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...former-hannity-com-members-read-and-heed.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/154390-ghosters-words-of-wisdom.html



HJ, you really ought to back off and learn the lay of the land and get your mind wrapped around the etiquette around here.  You will find this forum is moderated at a much lighter level then at *XXXXXXX* but if you are going to come in like a bull in a china shop you may not like what you find.

You may want to review the two threads above.  One is a posting directly to Hannity members and ex-members.  The other is an example of a Hannity guy showing up and acting like mister know-it-all.  He flamed out in under 24-hours.


Good Luck.


>>>>


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> ghetto bitch....o my that does sound racist ....



Where's my 'shine?

WHAR?


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## RadiomanATL

SFC Ollie said:


>




Actually, most seem to be saying:


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

syrenn said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Well then why don't you tell the rest of us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the option to read my past posts. Otherwise I don't need to bend over and rush to kiss your ass on cue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Gotcha. Hiding.
Click to expand...


Even if I told her I was sidestreamer what would this idiot know?


----------



## syrenn

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the option to read my past posts. Otherwise I don't need to bend over and rush to kiss your ass on cue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Gotcha. Hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if I told her I was sidestreamer what would this idiot know?
Click to expand...


I dont know. But you seem to display past history. She claims not to know who you are/were. I have no idea of who either of you are. 

My best suggestion to both of you is, if this is spill from haniaty,  check it at the log in.


----------



## syrenn

SeaShadow said:


> >
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...former-hannity-com-members-read-and-heed.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/154390-ghosters-words-of-wisdom.html
> 
> 
> 
> HJ, you really ought to back off and learn the lay of the land and get your mind wrapped around the etiquette around here.  You will find this forum is moderated at a much lighter level then at Hannity but if you are going to come in like a bull in a china shop you may not like what you find.
> 
> You may want to review the two threads above.  One is a posting directly to Hannity members and ex-members.  The other is an example of a Hannity guy showing up and acting like mister know-it-all.  He flamed out in under 24-hours.
> 
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> 
> >>>>






Great links SeaShadow!


----------



## Valerie

Hey, Jude...Don't make it bad...Take a sad song and make it better...


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

syrenn said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Gotcha. Hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I told her I was sidestreamer what would this idiot know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know. But you seem to display past history. She claims not to know who you are/were. I have no idea of who either of you are.
> 
> My best suggestion to both of you is, if this is spill from haniaty,  check it at the log in.
Click to expand...

I have no history "with" her. You ever lurked a thread and read someone to realize someone was an utter loser? That's what this is. I read her posts and immediately thought she sucked, and I'm displeased to see her here.


----------



## syrenn

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I told her I was sidestreamer what would this idiot know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know. But you seem to display past history. She claims not to know who you are/were. I have no idea of who either of you are.
> 
> My best suggestion to both of you is, if this is spill from haniaty,  check it at the log in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no history "with" her. You ever lurked a thread and read someone to realize someone was an utter loser? That's what this is. I read her posts and immediately thought she sucked, and I'm displeased to see her here.
Click to expand...


Yes, i have done that and do it often. Sorta like i am getting a feel for you.  

What you are saying is that you are a negger. Good luck with that.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

syrenn said:


> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know. But you seem to display past history. She claims not to know who you are/were. I have no idea of who either of you are.
> 
> My best suggestion to both of you is, if this is spill from haniaty,  check it at the log in.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no history "with" her. You ever lurked a thread and read someone to realize someone was an utter loser? That's what this is. I read her posts and immediately thought she sucked, and I'm displeased to see her here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i have done that and do it often. Sorta like i am getting a feel for you.
> 
> What you are saying is that you are a negger. Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Yea, I hate, and I don't care for you either. If it bothers you, I won't pretend to give a shit.


----------



## syrenn

Retread Ol' 37 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retread Ol' 37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no history "with" her. You ever lurked a thread and read someone to realize someone was an utter loser? That's what this is. I read her posts and immediately thought she sucked, and I'm displeased to see her here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i have done that and do it often. Sorta like i am getting a feel for you.
> 
> What you are saying is that you are a negger. Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I hate, and I don't care for you either. If it bothers you, I won't pretend to give a shit.
Click to expand...


 Please feel free to be your own charming self.


----------



## noose4

HeyJude said:


> lol, there are a lot of folks here  Yes, I'm a refugee, lookin for a home.  Don't hit me too hard please, I have read the other welcomes, lol.  I see a lot of folks here who I know.  I hope none of you will get tired of me too quickly.




THERE GOES THE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!!!



 




Welcome


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## SFC Ollie

isn't it about time for the introduction thread to end and everyone get out into the real world where we can slice everyone up? I mean I checked back 2 years in the intro threads and this one has a long way to go to make number one in posts. Give it up already.


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd7lanc60rU



RadiomanATL approved


----------



## syrenn

RadiomanATL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd7lanc60rU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL approved
Click to expand...




I should neg you again maggot!


----------



## RadiomanATL

syrenn said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd7lanc60rU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg you again maggot!
Click to expand...


Hit me again.


----------



## xsited1

HeyJude said:


> lol, there are a lot of folks here  Yes, I'm a refugee, lookin for a home.  Don't hit me too hard please, I have read the other welcomes, lol.  I see a lot of folks here who I know.  I hope none of you will get tired of me too quickly.



It's too bad your name isn't Gene.  The we could just respond with 'Hygiene'.


----------



## Intense

*Just A Reminder, For The Little Yellow School Bus Crowd, We Do Not Discuss Other Message Boards On Open Threads Here. Feel Free To Discuss Them In PM Format.*


----------



## strollingbones

hey no mocking the short bus window lickers.....i hear they all grew up to be hannity maggots.....


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## adeel_sami

Hiya !! Welkommen !!


----------



## Amelia

HeyJude said:


> lol, there are a lot of folks here  Yes, I'm a refugee, lookin for a home.  Don't hit me too hard please, I have read the other welcomes, lol.  I see a lot of folks here who I know.  I hope none of you will get tired of me too quickly.




Hey Jude. I'll use my first post to say Hi.

Then I'll fly around for awhile and read.  ;-)


----------



## tinydancer

HeyJude said:


> lol, there are a lot of folks here  Yes, I'm a refugee, lookin for a home.  Don't hit me too hard please, I have read the other welcomes, lol.  I see a lot of folks here who I know.  I hope none of you will get tired of me too quickly.



Hey darlin'!!! Good to see you. I rarely check into this forum and it appears I've missed welcoming some primo posters.

I will just have to change my sorry ways and check in more often.

Glad you are here.



Yours,

td


----------

